# Cheese Smoking Questions



## pugsbrew (Dec 20, 2017)

OK, I'm about to start my maiden voyage with cheese smoking.  I have read a plethora of threads, but I still have a couple of questions.

1.  I see that people smoke at temps all over the chart.  I was planning on smoking at outside ambient temp, with no heat added.  Is there a min temp one would smoke at?

2.  Is there really an ideal temp range for cheese smoking?  I can add small amounts of heat.

3.  Vacuum sealing.  Can one vacuum seal too much?

Thanks for you replies.


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 20, 2017)

The biggest thing with temp is cheese starts to get soft and runny around 70 degrees so you don't want to go over that, I start to get worried if the temps are pushing 60. I have cold smoked cheese down to 30 degrees before with no issues. I want to smoke some this weekend but the temps are supposed to get down to 0 and lower so I will add a little heat to my smoker box so the cheese doesn't freeze to the racks, probably try and maintain 40 ish degrees.

Not sure on your vac seal question. I cut my blocks in sandwich slicing blocks before smoking then vac seal each block for easy use. As for quantity's smoked cheese will last over a year vac sealed in the fridge so smoke away and stack it deep as its a pain to smoke cheese during the summer months when you run out.

Throw a couple sticks of butter in the smoker with your cheese as well, nothing better then a little smoked butter on toast or a baked potato.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2017)

As said above, 40-70 degrees is just about perfect.
I have cheese in the fridge that is over 2 years old & it is just fine.
So smoke & vac pack all you want. 
Al


----------



## daveomak (Dec 20, 2017)

Warm the cheese, before adding smoke.... keep it above ambient so condensate does not form on it....


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 20, 2017)

PB, Also if you do have heat with your smoke then you need to make sure that the cheese is cool before vac sealing.  Moisture will get in your packages if you seal too quickly after smoking, you can put your cheese in the fridge unwrapped to chill and then quickly seal and refrigerate for a few weeks


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2017)

The Below works Great for me.
Freeze water in a big Jug. Put that in your smoker.
That way you won't be adding useless Humidity to your Smoker:









In Winter, if it's too cold add a little heat to the Smoker.

Bear


----------



## pugsbrew (Dec 20, 2017)

OK, so one thread I read talked about vacuuming too much.  Something about drawing moisture/oil out of the cheese.  Is this a problem?


----------



## pugsbrew (Dec 20, 2017)

smokinal said:


> As said above, 40-70 degrees is just about perfect.
> I have cheese in the fridge that is over 2 years old & it is just fine.
> So smoke & vac pack all you want.
> Al



OK, another thread said to keep smoking below 40 deg, if you're concerned about listeria.

So, what is the real story?  Bits and pieces everywhere.

Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Dec 20, 2017)

*OK, another thread said to keep smoking below 40 deg, if you're concerned about listeria.
*
Please provide a link to that thread...


----------



## pugsbrew (Dec 20, 2017)

daveomak said:


> *OK, another thread said to keep smoking below 40 deg, if you're concerned about listeria.
> *
> Please provide a link to that thread...




Dave, if I can find it again I will.  I've been through a zillion threads, and this just happened to stand out.  I had to look up listeria.  

So, I assume it is not an issue?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 20, 2017)

I thought it was interesting...  I'm just trying to learn more stuff.....


----------



## pugsbrew (Dec 21, 2017)

daveomak said:


> I thought it was interesting...  I'm just trying to learn more stuff.....


Here's where it is talked about.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/2nd-cheese-smoke-attempt.260219/#post-1683845


----------



## daveomak (Dec 21, 2017)

pugsbrew said:


> Here's where it is talked about.
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/2nd-cheese-smoke-attempt.260219/#post-1683845



Thanks much......  I vaguely remember that conversation...   Listeria ranks up there in really bad pathogens..
*Maybe Chef JJ* can reeducate us on this topic..  From what I have gleaned, which could be in error ..
Wet, soft cheese is a more hospitable home for the bug..  It can live at 0 deg. F...  It can live in an absence of oxygen..  It is third on the list of deadly pathogens...
This is our daily, normal stuff we work hard to keep out of out smoked stuff, AND we are successful...  so is the FDA and it's partners...  Pasteurized products are the answer..   clean, sanitary work spaces, at home, is another answer...


OK... Hillbilly Ridge joined and only has made 2 post to date, that I can find...   I think he learned the word "LISTERIA" and thought it was cool and had to post "something" to use his new word in a sentence...  
Unfortunately, all he learned was to spell the word...  maybe spell correction helped him out on that one....

_What I want to convey is that the amznps raised the mb electric 30 inch box about 25 degrees today whilst I was smoking a full load of cheese. That means if you're concerned about listeria, want to keep cheese below 40 degrees, you'd have to have an outside temp around ten. No problem where I live_...


*Hillbilly Ridge said*: ↑
Can't figure out how to make a new post on this forum. What I want to convey is that the amznps raised the mb electric 30 inch box about 25 degrees today whilst I was smoking a full load of cheese. That means if you're concerned about listeria, want to keep cheese below 40 degrees, you'd have to have an outside temp around ten. No problem where I live...
Click to expand...
*mr t 59874's response*
Safety should always be a concern. If you are from an area where raw milk, unpasteurized, soft cheese is available, you should use caution. Before tossing a wide blanket over smoking cheese, I suggest you do a little homework on the subject.

_Listeria monocytogenes_ is a Gram-positive bacterium, in the division Firmicutes, named after Joseph Lister. Its ability to grow at temperatures as low as 0 °C permits multiplication at typical refrigeration temperatures, greatly increasing its ability to evade control in human foodstuffs

Studies suggest up to 10% of human gastrointestinal tracts may be colonized by _Listeria monocytogenes_
_
*Listeria monocytogenes* is the species of pathogenic bacteria that causes the infection listeriosis. It is a facultative anaerobic bacterium, capable of surviving in the presence or absence of oxygen. It can grow and reproduce inside the host's cells and is one of the most virulent foodborne pathogens, with 20 to 30% of food borne listeriosis infections in high-risk individuals may be fatal.[1] Responsible for an estimated 1,600 illnesses and 260 deaths in the United States (U.S.) annually, listeriosis ranks third in total number of deaths among food borne bacterial pathogens, with fatality rates exceeding even Salmonella and Clostridium botulinum
_


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 21, 2017)

I let the cheese get to room temp before smoking then just a light wispy smoke for 4 hrs using Alder or Hickory. I prefer temp to be 40-70*. I have used ice in the smoker before to keep temp lower. I always use smoldering pellets to cold smoke.Then I let the cheese set a couple hours on the counter and then wrap in paper towels and put in the frig overnight. The next day i wipe off any "oils" on the surface of the cheese and vac seal. I never freeze cheese as it is a living organism. Anyway, that's the way I do it on this end.

HT


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 21, 2017)

pugsbrew said:


> OK, I'm about to start my maiden voyage with cheese smoking.  I have read a plethora of threads, but I still have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1.  I see that people smoke at temps all over the chart.  I was planning on smoking at outside ambient temp, with no heat added.  Is there a min temp one would smoke at?
> 
> ...



I smoke my cheddar at low temperature. Typically<100 if possible.
My run yesterday ranged from 150 with the big element on, TOO HOT! Melted my cheese! I shut off the big element and continued with only the Bradley smoke generator.
Then the Temp ran 100 down to ~77 at the end. The wind was blowing, it was chilly, so tempurature was not an issue to 'cold smoke' the cheese blocks and Almonds.
My cheese has never lasted long enough to be vacuum packed....
So I ziplock bag it, suck the air out, and refrigerate it.

Now my Salmon gets heated. After the smoking is done, I have a probe in the thickest piece and take that to ~ 145.
But typically the smoking runs ~ 120-130. I do a salt/brown sugar brine for 15 hours. And lately Alder.

So far, and it's a wonder, I've never gotten sick from any of my smokings.
But if I die from my own smoking, I'll die happy. ;)


----------



## pugsbrew (Dec 22, 2017)

So, I'm planning on smoking with apple pellets for 4.5 - 5 hours.  

What is your favorite smoke to use, and how long do you typically smoke for?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 22, 2017)

Start with 1 hour... take some out of the smoker... smoke for 1 more hour... take some out of the smoker..  repeat.. repeat....   
Some cheeses take on smoke faster than others...  What's fine for one kind of cheese will make another inedible...   Take note on everything...


----------



## pugsbrew (Dec 22, 2017)

daveomak said:


> Start with 1 hour... take some out of the smoker... smoke for 1 more hour... take some out of the smoker..  repeat.. repeat....
> Some cheeses take on smoke faster than others...  What's fine for one kind of cheese will make another inedible...   Take note on everything...



Is there a wag on what cheeses take on smoke faster?  

I mainly looking at cheddar and hot pepper cheese for my first go.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 22, 2017)

That's interesting you say that Dave. I smoked some home-made mozzarella once. I did it just like I do all my other cheese, but it was awful! It was great fresh. Never made sense to me why it would be any different.


----------



## pugsbrew (Dec 22, 2017)

daveomak said:


> Start with 1 hour... take some out of the smoker... smoke for 1 more hour... take some out of the smoker..  repeat.. repeat....
> Some cheeses take on smoke faster than others...  What's fine for one kind of cheese will make another inedible...   Take note on everything...



That sounds reasonable.  Thanks Dave.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2017)

pugsbrew said:


> So, I'm planning on smoking with apple pellets for 4.5 - 5 hours.
> 
> What is your favorite smoke to use, and how long do you typically smoke for?




If Todd still has it, I like Wine Barrel or Bourbon Barrel Pellets or Dust for Cheese!!!

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 22, 2017)

pugsbrew said:


> So, I'm planning on smoking with apple pellets for 4.5 - 5 hours.
> 
> What is your favorite smoke to use, and how long do you typically smoke for?



If you mean me, My absolute favorite is Hickory. But I been using Alder for my Salmon lately and like it very well.
The hickory always gives a bold taste. The Alder has been giving me a slightly sweeter taste. And I'm actually liking it.
My smoking times vary a lot. 1-2 hours for smokey taste, like my skin on thighs the other night. then cooked like normal.
To long smokes of 6-10 hours.

My current smoker is a converted Brinkman Smoke N Grill, with a Bradley smoke generator grafted on. Kinda small, kinda crude, no controls. I call it R2D2


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 22, 2017)

daveomak said:


> Start with 1 hour... take some out of the smoker... smoke for 1 more hour... take some out of the smoker..  repeat.. repeat....
> Some cheeses take on smoke faster than others...  What's fine for one kind of cheese will make another inedible...   Take note on everything...



_"take some out of the smoker... smoke for 1 more hour... take some out of the smoker.. "
_
Hey! Where'd my cheese go! :(


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 22, 2017)

pugsbrew said:


> So, I'm planning on smoking with apple pellets for 4.5 - 5 hours.
> 
> What is your favorite smoke to use, and how long do you typically smoke for?



Just ran 12.5 pounds of sharp cheddar, 7.5 pounds of pepperjack and 5 pounds of butter today. Ambient temp was about 35, smoker temp was 40 to 45 with just the mailbox mod no heat in the smoker. I smoked with apple pellets for 4 hours, i had a good steady smoke coming out the stack the whole time.

From my experience smoking the cheddar doesn't look much different after 4 hours smoking, the butter will have a slight smokey look and the white pepper jack will have a more noticeable smokey look to it. After a couple weeks in the fridge the cheddar will start to have a good smokey look and the pepper jack will definitely be smokey, the butters color doesn't change much.

My advice would be to smoke your cheese for 4 ish hours with a good stead smoke.


----------



## millerbuilds (Dec 22, 2017)

Someone on here does a lot of smoked cheese, including using wax to seal.  I remember the post, but can't remember the poster....  Anyone know who?  It is finally cold enough here it Texas for me to smoke cheese as well and wanted to use that post as a guide.... 

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## daveomak (Dec 22, 2017)

mr t59874


----------

